# Biete Konvertierung PCPM nach DOS



## Michl Elektrotechnik (22 April 2009)

Guten Tag,

wir konvertieren Ihre PCP/M-Dateien (z.B. PG670, PG675, PG685) nach DOS.

Kontakt:

Helmut Michl Ingenieur- und Elektromeisterbetrieb
Service und Wartung industrieller Anlagen
Breitenloherstr. 12
91186 Büchenbach
Tel: +49 (0) 9171/3199
Fax: +49 (0) 9171/3189
E-Mail: elektro.michl@t-online.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Benjamin Michl


----------



## Perfektionist (22 April 2009)

sorry, dass ich das kommentiere ...
aber sind die P-Tools nicht beinahe jedem geläufig, der noch irgendwie entfernt mit S5 zu tun hat?


----------



## Michl Elektrotechnik (22 April 2009)

Du hast schon recht, die P-Tools kennt fast jeder. Aber diese funktionieren, meiner Erfahrung nach, nur mit den PCP/M-Dateien die mit einem PG685 erstellt wurden.

Und außerdem hat nicht jeder ein 5.25" Laufwerk das die 360K Disketten noch lesen kann.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 April 2009)

Michl Elektrotechnik schrieb:


> ...
> Und außerdem hat nicht jeder ein 5.25" Laufwerk das die 360K Disketten noch lesen kann.


ja, das ist das eigentlich größere Problem  
ich persönlich habe noch auf genau eines Zugriff - und das war zuletzt vor Jahren in Betrieb, wer weiss, ob es noch funktioniert, wenn morgen einer mit so ner alten Diskette bei mir an der Türschwelle steht


----------



## Question_mark (22 April 2009)

*Grins*

Hallo,



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> wer weiss, ob es noch funktioniert, wenn morgen einer mit so ner alten Diskette bei mir an der Türschwelle steht



also meine alten 5 1/4 Zoll Laufwerke funktionieren noch ganz gut, also sogar eigentlich perfekt  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Maxl (23 April 2009)

Michl Elektrotechnik schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, die P-Tools kennt fast jeder. Aber diese funktionieren, meiner Erfahrung nach, nur mit den PCP/M-Dateien die mit einem PG685 erstellt wurden.
> 
> Und außerdem hat nicht jeder ein 5.25" Laufwerk das die 360K Disketten noch lesen kann.


Also mit einem PG750 sollte es auch kein Preblem sein 
Das komplette konvertieren und archivieren war hier mal ein Praktikantenjob, der mittlerweile fix übernommen wurde.


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2009)

Ich finde das Angebot geht in Ordnung. Nicht jeder hat noch die alte Hardware rumliegen bzw. diese ist defekt. Immer gut, wenn man weiß, wer einem da helfen kann.


----------

